# Curved Templates



## Farmerboy9087 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm making an end table with some curved pieces and i was wondering what the best way to make a curved template was without a spindle sander.

You might need sketchup to veiw the picture its just a picture of the whole end table im building


----------



## Farmer (Jun 20, 2011)

Im going to say router and a circle cutting jig? Pretty simple and straight forward.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you concerned about sanding the curve smooth*

You can either make a curved sanding block wrapped with sandpaper in the opposite/reverse shape of the curve 
http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip030103wb.html
or use a drill press and a sanding drum like this:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1090


----------

